# Almost recovered ! You can do it !



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am a 16 year old girl who got DPDR from weed. I have already told my story on my account (if you are interested you can still find it). But today I'm not here to write the story of how I got DPDR, but how I (almost) got out of it.

I'll preface this by saying that I didn't have it for very long, "only" for a month. But it was a living hell. My symptoms were. 


Constant feeling of being in a dream
Thoughts about life/existence
Absence of thoughts (other than those listed above)
Zooming out every time I looked at any object
Difficulty recognizing myself in the mirror
No feelings or sensations
Problems with insomnia
Lack of appetite
Anxiety and panic attacks
Difficulty recognizing my family members
Distorted time
Memories didn't seem to be mine

Of course as the first thing (like many) I searched the internet for what was happening to me..but it only made it worse since I couldn't find ANY recovery stories, only people who had this disorder for years. I panicked and started crying and despairing. Then I finally found "dpmanual.com" which helped me A LOT , calmed me down and helped me understand what was going on with me and made me realize it wasn't a permanent injury. I bought Shaun's manual , and it was really helpful. From there in fact I started to feel better his tips and tricks were very effective. I have also been to a psychologist, who only prescribed me an anxiolytic but no therapy. So I decided to start MY own therapy. I decided to start my life over (even though the DPDR was constant and made me feel terrible). I started following a healthy diet, doing meditation every night before bed, walks every afternoon to clear my mind, NO FORUMS OR INTERNET all day, hanging out with friends and having fun. This helped a lot, I went from 2% to 70% in two weeks...but that was not enough, I wanted to get to 90/100%. So I decided to take a risk and go on a vacation by myself. I couldn't have made a better choice! I went from a 70% to a 90% in just one week, cleared my mind and pretended the DPDR was never there. Currently I'm still at a 90%, but I'm okay with that for now, I don't have the DPDR 24/7 anymore, just a few episodes throughout the day that don't last more than 30 minutes. My emotions are slowly coming back, even the feelings and emotions, even the feeling of being in a dream is fading away, I feel more like going out and having fun and I'm finally happy. I feel like it's going to take me a while before I'm back to 100%, but that's ok , I already know I've accomplished so much in a very short time.

If you are suffering from DPDR I want to give you a great advice, LIVE LIFE EQUALLY, I know it's hard, I know you are hurting, I know you just want to sleep (or sometimes die) but by doing so your problem WILL NOT GO AWAY. Your brain needs to return to its natural state, and the only way to do that is to LIVE. Remember it is not permanent, you are not sick, there is nothing wrong with you, you just need to get out of that bed and start living again. I, like a thousand other people, have made it , why shouldn't you? Be happy that there is nothing wrong with you and don't despair. EVERYTHING, and I mean EVERYTHING WILL RETURN AS BEFORE. In fact you will be even stronger and enjoy even the smallest things you used to take for granted. Having said that, have a good recovery and a good life to everyone <3


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Well, I don't have anxiety or panic attacks, I am patient, I love myself, and it has been 20 years of DPDR for me now.


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

Trith said:


> Well, I don't have anxiety or panic attacks, I am patient, I love myself, and it has been 20 years of DPDR for me now.


I am very sorry for what you are going through, unfortunately I am not a doctor and in addition to what I have written above, I don't know what other advice to give you. I really hope that recovery will come for you too, no matter when, it is never too late <3 you will be able to get out of this shit too, DPDR is not permanent and this is a fact (otherwise no one would be cured). It's just that some people take longer than others to recover. I'm sorry you're one of those. Wish you the best <3


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> Well, I don't have anxiety or panic attacks, I am patient, I love myself, and it has been 20 years of DPDR for me now.


 what about yor experience with zoloft? what about your dp lifting after 10 years? what about your doctors diagnosis: schizoaffective? dude i hate you and i will say this to you very directly. youre just posting and commenting everywhere you have this for 20 years but guess what it is? yeahh complaininggg. this site and all of the videos on youtube from lifelong dp-guys does soooo much harm to recently diagnosed people. joe perkins is so funnyy hahahaha. he introduces his book about coping with dpd while hes is eevrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyy day COMPLAINING about his situation. DUDEEEE how can you write a book about coping with dpd if youre struggling more then every other person on this world? its not about recovery. its about completing life with goals. recovery is overrated


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

my_name_is_idk said:


> I am very sorry for what you are going through, unfortunately I am not a doctor and in addition to what I have written above, I don't know what other advice to give you. I really hope that recovery will come for you too, no matter when, it is never too late <3 you will be able to get out of this shit too, DPDR is not permanent and this is a fact (otherwise no one would be cured). It's just that some people take longer than others to recover. I'm sorry you're one of those. Wish you the best <3


Thank you very much for your nice encouragement!


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> what about yor experience with zoloft? what about your dp lifting after 10 years? what about your doctors diagnosis: schizoaffective? dude i hate you and i will say this to you very directly. youre just posting and commenting everywhere you have this for 20 years but guess what it is? yeahh complaininggg. this site and all of the videos on youtube from lifelong dp-guys does soooo much harm to recently diagnosed people. joe perkins is so funnyy hahahaha. he introduces his book about coping with dpd while hes is eevrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyy day COMPLAINING about his situation. DUDEEEE how can you write a book about coping with dpd if youre struggling more then every other person on this world? its not about recovery. its about completing life with goals. recovery is overrated


Just to respond about a few points, yes, I had a "good" experience with zoloft. And despite your anger I am pleasantly surprized that you digged my old posts or even better, that you remember them. So yes, as I said somewhere else, I had a very good experience with zoloft with respect to DR. But unfortunately I cannot take this medicin anymore because I react to strongly to it and have too bad side effects. So I kept looking and didn't lose hope. Next month i should try lamotrigine with another SSRI, and i hope it will give good results.
Then yes, my DP reduced a lot after ten years, you are right. And to be more specific, I had some rare episodes since then, and almost no more since maybe two years since I started treatment. My DP was really bad before that and it is much much better now. So it is at worse incorrect to say that I had DPDR for 20 years. I had DPDR for 10 years, and mostly DR for the next 10 years. Now it had been a plateau of DR since then and I am trying to do stuff to get rid of it. i don't consider myself hopeless despite the years, and this is really not my point.
You seem to try to convince me that my situation isn't that bad. But really, I did not try to prove my situation was bad. I responded more about that here : Recovered 11 Years Later.

edit: and about the schizoaffective diagnosis, that psychiatrist kind of dropped it finally and my next psychiatrist (changed for other reasons) disagreed with that diagnosis anyway. I am going to do further examination in some time for another potential diagnosis. It's ongoing.


----------

